# Military Model Photoetch Wishlist



## talondigital (Apr 4, 2007)

I'm looking to expand into producing photoetch sets for aircraft, armor and ships. I'm looking for opinions on what sets you would like to see for which particular kit. Preferably kits post 1980 but its not a restriction, especially if you know of a really good collection of reference. Its not strictly related to military either, as I'm planning a Titanic set for the RoG 1/400 100th Anniversary new tool kit.

The only real restrictions are that the kits you choose do NOT have significant photoetch sets made for them. Any you suggest I will look into, but if I find Eduard, White Ensign Models etc has or had big sets for them I won't work on it. That is just too much competition to work with when just dipping your toe in the pond.

If you don't want to post them here, or you have a list of more than a few, email them to me at [email protected]

Thanks for your help!

(Also, my new website will probably have a suggestion box type form, but thats at least 2 months off)


----------

